# Snail attracting plants.



## hornet (Dec 11, 2007)

Just wanting to know what plants seem to attract lots of snals. I have almost no snails in my area and would like to get a few around for pink tongue feed.


----------



## bylo (Dec 11, 2007)

plant lettuce

they will come from miles away


----------



## Brettix (Dec 11, 2007)

Agapanthers(spelling) they are like snail magnets.


----------



## hornet (Dec 11, 2007)

i used to have some lettuce and no sign of snails


----------



## hornet (Dec 11, 2007)

agapanthus. I too have heard that they love agapanthus but i have never found them near mne and also offered my snails the leaves and they didnt touch it.


----------



## bylo (Dec 11, 2007)

if you have any sighn of salt in your soil you wont see them.
how far from the coast are you


----------



## hornet (Dec 11, 2007)

50-60km. The wierd thing is over the road they get plenty of them, i see one or 2 every few weeks


----------



## Brettix (Dec 11, 2007)

They dont realy eat agapanthers,they just seem to live in them.
Sounds like you need more shade,go out on a rainy night or morn.


----------



## bk201 (Dec 12, 2007)

yellow daisys attract lots of em in my backyard


----------



## jessb (Dec 12, 2007)

Make sure you have lots of containers like upside down plant pots, buckets, ice cream tubs etc. Also check your letterbox and kids play equipment. Put loads of those around the garden and the snails will shelter there during the heat of the day. Then you can scoop them up!


----------



## jessb (Dec 12, 2007)

Also, can skinks eat slugs? Our worm farm seems to attract loads of slugs, so maybe try that. They are also very good for getting rid of food waste and providing great fertiliser!!! (worm farms that is, not skinks...)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 12, 2007)

Check this thread Hornet
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42624


Old tyres make a great home for snails because they hold a bit of water, and slugs are usually snapped up by
any lizard that eats snails jess.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 12, 2007)

I find that bricks with three holes in the works real well. Also they love my bok choy. its real easy to grow just sprinkle seeds from bunnings and water a couple of time and presto.Works really well with loam soil but clay works also with gypsum.


----------



## bjbk18 (Dec 12, 2007)

they like my passionfriut vine always find them near that


----------



## JasonL (Dec 12, 2007)

Snails will eat many types of plants / weeds, the key to finding snails is that they need cool places to hide during the day ie rockeries, brickwork, thick shady vegetation. If you go for a walk very early in the morning, you will find snail "hot spots", where huge numbers congregate and feed during the night. It is quite easy to collect 50 plus snails in half an hour at these spots.


----------



## xander (Dec 12, 2007)

Native ginger.


----------



## Kyro (Dec 12, 2007)

Check the base of any trees with smooth bark in shady wet spots, particularly cherry blossoms


----------

